# Holen sie ihre Angel raus!



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

hat ein Fischereiaufseher das Recht mir meine Angel einholen zu lassen um zu schauen mit welchen Köder ich Fische? Gibt es da eine rechtliche Grundlage?

Über fundierte Antworten würde ich mich freuen!

mfg


----------



## Dago (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

ob hierzu eine rechtliche Grundlage existiert die in Paragraph so und so festgehalten wurde bin ich überfragt.

Aber ich bin der Meinung, das du durchaus aufgefordert werden kannst deine Ruten einzuholen um zu zeigen womit du angelst, 
es gibt ja diverse verbotene Köder wie lebender Köfi oder Aal als Köfi und und und....


----------



## welsstipper (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

ja das recht haben sie !!! ist ja ihre aufgabe !!! auch wen es nervt aber rechtens ist es.


----------



## Cobra HH (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

ja darf er, nur beschlagnahmen darf er sie nicht, dazu muß er die Polizei (die es dürfen) rufen obwohl es gibt auch Aufseher die es dürfen (zumindestens in Hamburg ist es so)


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



welsstipper schrieb:


> ja das recht haben sie !!! ist ja ihre aufgabe !!! auch wen es nervt aber rechtens ist es.



Ok seh ich ein aber kannst du mir auch noch sagen wo dies geschrieben steht?


----------



## Cobra HH (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Ok seh ich ein aber kannst du mir auch noch sagen wo dies geschrieben steht?



wo es geschrieben steht kann ich dir nicht sagen weil bei mir wurde es bei der Prüfung gesagt
einer der Prüfer war so ein Aufseher der es durfte (beschlagnehmen)
glaube die es nicht dürfen haben nur ein Ausweis und die anderen so ne Marke wie die Kripo, bin mir in diesem Fall aber nicht sicher


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Cobra HH schrieb:


> wo es geschrieben steht kann ich dir nicht sagen weil bei mir wurde es bei der Prüfung gesagt
> einer der Prüfer war so ein Aufseher der es durfte (beschlagnahme)
> glaube die es nicht dürfen haben nur ein Ausweis und die anderen so ne Marke wie die Kripo, bin mir in diesem Fall aber nicht sicher



So ne blöde marke haben die alle. Mir geht es darum das ich in einer nacht zweimal kurz hintereinander von zwei verschiedenen kontrolliert wurde und muste zweimal mein zeug rausholen. Eigentlich kein problem aber irgendwann höhrt der Spaß auf! Ist mir noch nie bis jetzt passiert. Wenn wir Jagen sind kommt ja auch keiner und überpüft die Munition! Also was soll das?


----------



## Cobra HH (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

das glaube ich dir das das nervt
aber auf deine frage was das soll
es geht darum das sich einige mitbürger meistens ohne schein ans gewässer setzen und das soll so unterbunden werden
das du jetzt zwei mal kontrolle hattest war pech
vieleicht meldet sich tags über ja einer (Aufseher) zu diesem thema


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Meinen Schein können die hundert mal sehen kein akt aber ich seh nicht ein ständig mein gelumpe rein zu leiern. Naja mal morgen abwarten.

mfg


----------



## Sterni01 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Hast ja nen Dummen gefunden, der 3 min für dich gegoogelt hat !

...Die bei der Tat mitgeführten und verwendeten Angelgeräte können von den Strafverfolgungsbehörden eingezogen werden (§ 295 StGB). Das bedeutet, das Eigentum an den eingezogenen Geräten geht auf den Staat über (§ 74e Abs. 1 StGB).


----------



## FischAndy1980 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

würde mich sicherlich auch nerven zwei mal in einer! Nacht die Köder rausziehen zu müssen ... obwohl alles mit rechten dingen zu geht!!
gerade beim Karpfenangeln, wenn die Montagen mühselig mit dem Paddel-Schlauchboot weiter raus gebracht wurden! 
zum "Glück" aber haben wir hier kaum Kontrollen und reichlich Gewässer... 
aber manchmal wünschte ich mir mehr Kontrollen 
wenn es bei euch das einzigste Gewässer weit und breit ist, kann ich mir gut vorstellen das dann öfters mal kontrolliert wird!
in den jetzt mittlerweile 20 Jahren wo ich angel, wurde ich erst 2 mal kontrolliert!!! waren aber auch keine Kontrollen wie bei euch, wo ich dem Kontrolleur noch den Köder vor die Nase halten musste!!|uhoh: Papiere zeigen hat da gereicht + freundlich waren die auch noch!
kann dir wegen Mangel an Erfahrung, desshalb wohl auch nicht wirklich weiter helfen|rolleyes


----------



## micha1581 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

sie dürfen, und das ist auch gut so. und wenn man nichts zu verbergen hat, dann dürfte das auch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Das hat mit verbergen nichts zu tun sondern mit Schikane meine ich!
Und ich will ja auch nur eine rechtliche Grundlage dafür sehen und schon geb ich ruhe ;o)


----------



## FischAndy1980 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



micha1581 schrieb:


> sie dürfen, und das ist auch gut so. und wenn man nichts zu verbergen hat, dann dürfte das auch kein Problem sein.


 
ja schon ... nur 2 mal in einer Nacht???
irgendwann will man auch mal seine Ruhe haben...


----------



## micha1581 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

http://http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=9557

guckst du hier. runter bis auf rechte und pflichten des Fischereiausehers


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



micha1581 schrieb:


> http://http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=9557
> 
> guckst du hier. runter bis auf rechte und pflichten des Fischereiausehers



Link geht leider nicht.


----------



## micha1581 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



FischAndy1980 schrieb:


> ...
> aber manchmal wünschte ich mir mehr Kontrollen ... gerade dann wenn irgendwo wiedermal unsere Osteuropäischen Freunde am Start sind! Aber gegen die wird ja eh nix unternommen!!
> 
> mit solchen Aussagen wäre ich vorsichtig. ein freund von mir hat sich neulich ne Verwarnung dafür abgeholt
> ...


----------



## micha1581 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/angeln.php?t=9557


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Überprüfung der Fanggeräte??
Damit geb ich mich noch nicht zufrieden das wiederlegt jeder gute Anwalt!


----------



## micha1581 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

pass auf. wenn du nicht selbst in der Lage bist Google zu benutzen, dann mach nen Termin bei nem Anwalt und lass dir den § raussuchen. ich habs eben gegooglt und direkt beim ersten Treffer was gefunden. wenn du da noch etwas weiter suchst dann wirst du den passenden Gesetzestext schon finden.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Ich hab ihn eben nicht gefunden deswegen meine Frage hier! Da brauchen wir ja das Board nicht wenn wir alle Fragen bei Google beantwortet bekommen! Is halt aber nicht!


----------



## micha1581 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Aus welchem Bundesland kommst du?


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Aus Thüringen.


----------



## Sterni01 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> ...Die bei der Tat mitgeführten und verwendeten Angelgeräte können von den Strafverfolgungsbehörden eingezogen werden (§ 295 StGB). Das bedeutet, das Eigentum an den eingezogenen Geräten geht auf den Staat über (§ 74e Abs. 1 StGB).



Was gibt es denn da nicht zu verstehen ?  #d

StGB steht übrigens für: Strafgesetzbuch und heißt nicht: Studenten gehen baden !


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Sterni01 schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn da nicht zu verstehen ?  #d



Ich hab weder eine Tat begangen noch hat der Quatsch was mit meiner Frage zu tun!


----------



## micha1581 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Thüringer Fischereigesetz

sechster Teil
§48 Absatz 3.3


----------



## Sterni01 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

*RECHTE u. PFLICHTEN des FISCHEREIAUFSEHERS…*

° Ständige Befugnisse:
Identitätsfeststellung, Aushändigung u. Prüfung Fischereischein u. Erlaubnisschein, sowie Überprüfung der Fanggeräte u. Behälter, sowie gefangener Fische das bezieht sich auch auf die zugehörigen Fahrzeuge (Auto, Motorrad etc…)

° Befugnisse bei Verdacht auf Zuwiderhandlungen gegen Rechtvorschriften (zu deren Verhütung od. Verbindung, gemäß Polizeiaufgabengesetz)

Platzverweis, Sicherstellung von unrechtmäßig erworbenen od. verwendeten Fischen u. Sachen…


----------



## micha1581 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

...übrigends, wiedersetzung kann mit Hausverbot geahndet werde


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



micha1581 schrieb:


> Thüringer Fischereigesetz
> 
> sechster Teil
> §48 Absatz 3.3



Ich hab da nur das...

http://www.thueringen.de/imperia/md/content/tmlnu/foerderrichtlinien/fischereifoe_rili.pdf

Unter 3.3 find ich da nix. Hast du was anderes?


----------



## micha1581 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

http://www.thueringen.de/de/forst/recht/fischereigesetz/


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



micha1581 schrieb:


> ...übrigends, wiedersetzung kann mit Hausverbot geahndet werde



Ich will mich nicht wiedersetzen sondern nur ruhe beim Angeln, kontrolle muß sein das ist klar aber was zu weit geht geht zu weit!


----------



## Sterni01 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

§ 48
Fischereiaufsicht
(1) Die Fischereiaufsicht obliegt den Fischereibehörden
und dem Inhaber des Fischereirechts, sofern er im Besitz
eines Fischereischeins ist.
(2) Die Fischereibehörden haben die Einhaltung aller Vorschriften
zum Schutz und zur Erhaltung der Fischbestände
sowie die Ausübung der Fischerei zu überwachen. Sie
können zur Ausübung der Aufsicht über die Fischerei sonstige
zuverlässige Personen, die volljährig und im Besitz
eines Fischereischeins sind, zu ehrenamtlichen Fischereiaufsehern
bestellen. Die Fischereibehörden können die
Aufgaben und Befugnisse auf die Fischereiaufseher übertragen.
(3) Die Bediensteten der Fischereibehörden oder die Fischereiaufseher
sind befugt, von den bei der Fischerei angetroffenen
Personen jederzeit zu verlangen,
1. die Personalien anzugeben,
2. den Fischereischein sowie den Fischereierlaubnisschein
zur Kontrolle auszuhändigen,
3. die mitgeführten Fanggeräte und die gefangenen Fische,
auch soweit sie sich in Fahrzeugen befinden,
sowie die Fischbehälter vorzuzeigen.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

(3) Die Bediensteten der Fischereibehörden oder die  Fischereiaufseher sind befugt, von den bei der Fischerei angetroffenen  Personen jederzeit zu verlangen,​

die Personalien  anzugeben,
den Fischereischein sowie den  Fischereierlaubnisschein zur Kontrolle auszuhändigen,
die  mitgeführten Fanggeräte und die gefangenen Fische, auch soweit sie sich  in Fahrzeugen befinden, sowie die Fischbehälter vorzuzeigen.
Es geht mir um die ausgeworfene Rute. Wenn das nirgendwo eindeutig steht (und das in Deutschland) ist es für mich nicht bindend! Dann müssen die werten Aufseher eben warten bis ich einen Köderwechsel mache und dies kann dauern!

*Versteht ihr mich jetzt?*


----------



## micha1581 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

man, du scheinst echt ein Problem zuhaben. wenn du von einem Aufseher aufgefordert wirst, deine Ruten rein zu holen, dann hast du das zutun. machst du es nicht, kann er dir nen Platzverweis aussprechen.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Dann wechsel ich meinen platz und fahr paar km weiter an die nächste sperre die auch zu meinem bezahlten Schein gehöhrt. Ich hab kein problem schade nur wie man hier angegangen wird mir ist das nämlich ernst!


----------



## Sterni01 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> ....die  mitgeführten Fanggeräte ... vorzuzeigen.
> 
> *Versteht ihr mich jetzt?*




Nö ! Hast doch selbst gepostet !


----------



## micha1581 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

ist mir jetzt auch egal. deine Frage ist beantwortet und ich denke die Mods können das hier jetzt zumachen


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Meine Fangeräte liegen aber nicht im sondern am Wasser und die kann er sich stunden lang anschauen. Aber egal das nächste mal lass ich es drauf ankommen wir haben nämlich neben Pflichten auch Rechte!


----------



## Sterni01 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



micha1581 schrieb:


> ist mir jetzt auch egal. deine Frage ist beantwortet und ich denke die Mods können das hier jetzt zumachen



|good:     |schlaf:


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Genau! Nur tote Fische schwimmen mit dem strom!|uhoh:
Lasst euch nur alles gefallen!


----------



## Sterni01 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat ein Fischereiaufseher das Recht mir meine Angel einholen zu lassen um zu schauen mit welchen Köder ich Fische?
> 
> ...



Einholen, wenn sie nicht im Wasser liegen ??? #q


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Fanggerät ist meine Angel mein Freund und wenn du die ins Wasser schmeist biste selber schuld:c
Wenn sie meine Montage kontrollieren dürfen ist das etwas anderes und das will ich wissen oder zählt dies allgemein zum "Fanggerät"? Dann muß das in unseren Gesetztesdschungel aber irgendwo stehen!


----------



## Sterni01 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Nicht Angel mit Rute verwechseln ! #d


----------



## KawangA (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Guten Morgen,



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Ok seh ich ein aber kannst du mir auch noch sagen wo dies geschrieben steht?



Das ergibt sich Automatisch. Es ist der Umkehrschluss daraus, wie Du was Angeln darfst.
Wie soll man die Köder kontrollieren wenn man die Angel nicht einholt ? Könnte ja sein das jemand mit 2 Angeln einen Köfi draussen hat obwohl nur mit einer Erlaubt oder der Köfi noch lebt obwohl nur mit totem Erlaubt.
Steht auch hier im Berlinerfischreigesetz wer was darf und ja die Angeln dürfen Sie auf verlangen einholen lassen, zumindestens in Berlin. Hier der Auszug des §41 :

§ 41 Pflichten und Befugnisse der Fischereiaufseher
(1)
Den Dienstkräften der für die Fischereiaufsicht zuständigen Behörden sowie den Fischereiaufsehern nach § 40 Abs. 3 sind auf Verlangen die Fische, Köder und Fanggeräte, auch in Fahrzeugen und Fischbehältern, jederzeit vorzuzeigen.

......

Ich denke mal das es so einen § bei Euch auch geben wird.

mfg


----------



## micha1581 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

der § ist hier schon mehrfach gepostet worden. der gute sucht nach ner Gesetzeslücke. darum denke ich das die Mods hier dicht machen sollten.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Wozu soll ich eine Gesetzteslücke suchen? So ein blödsinn! Wenn ich am Gesetz vorbei angeln will dann gibt es bei uns genug Stellen und möglichkeiten dies zu tun also lass den Quark bitte! Ich seh nur nicht ein das jeder kommen kann und machen kann was er will wo 300 meter weiter Russen sitzen und noch nicht einmal nach nen Schein gefragt werden das geht so nicht!
Aber ich merk schon das daß Board die Falsche Adresse ist vernünftige Fragen zu stellen also Mods macht dicht hier!


----------



## KawangA (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Ich habe schon verstanden. Es geht ihm darum ob er die Angel rausholen muss um den Köder vor zu zeigen die er gerade badet.
Er sucht wo es expliziet steht. Es steht doch in den mehrmals geposteten Gesetzestexte....Köder und Fanggeräte...Köder am Haken..Fanggeräte alles womit man Fische fangen könnte. Kein wenn und aber.
Notfalls versuchen die Ausführungsvorschriften irgendwie zubesorgen, dürfte aber schwer werden. Der Gesetzestext gibt es her.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



KawangA schrieb:


> Ich habe schon verstanden. Es geht ihm darum ob er die Angel rausholen muss um den Köder vor zu zeigen die er gerade badet.
> Er sucht wo es expliziet steht. Es steht doch in den mehrmals geposteten Gesetzestexte....Köder und Fanggeräte...Köder am Haken..Fangeräte alles womit man Fische fangen könnte. Kein wenn und aber.
> Notfalls versuchen die Ausführungsvorschriften irgendwie zubesorgen, dürfte aber schwer werden. Der Gesetzestext gibt es her.



Seh ich doch alles ein aber nicht eindeutig *meiner* meinung nach.


----------



## micha1581 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Aber ich merk schon das daß Board die Falsche Adresse ist vernünftige Fragen zu stellen also Mods macht dicht hier!


 
du hast mindestens 30 vernünftige Antworten bekommen. mir kommt es allerdings so vor , als wolltest du hier die Leute  nur provozieren.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



micha1581 schrieb:


> du hast mindestens 30 vernünftige Antworten bekommen. mir kommt es allerdings so vor , als wolltest du hier die Leute  nur provozieren.



Gute Nacht und Petri!


----------



## micha1581 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

wünsch ich dir auch....


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Eigentlich eine  interessante Frage, die sich leider Gottes nicht einfach beantworten lässt.

Denn dank Föderalismusreform haben wir ja verschiedene LAndesfischereigesetze.

Und auch verschiedene "Kontrolleure"..

Zum einen Polizei und Wapo, die dürften in jedem Bundesland das Recht zur "Vollkontrolle" inkl. herausholen der Montage haben.

Beim "Fischereiaufseher" ist das wieder je nach Bundesland seeeehr unterschiedlich.

Es gibt staatlich bestellte, die dürften auch ziemlich weitgehende Rechte haben. 

Es gibt welche vom Verband,  welche vom Verein oder Gewässerbewirtschafter. Und da könnte es je nach Bundesland wieder seeehr unterschieldich aussehen mit den Rechten.

Ich weiss nur, dass hier in Baden - Württemberg die Wapo/Polizei nicht nur das Recht zur vollen Kontrolle hat, sondern im Falle einer Straftat auch das Recht, nicht nur das Angelzeug selber, sondern allle an der Tat beteiligten Gegenstände zur Beweissicherung zu beschlagnahmen. Auch zum Beispiel das Auto, wenn Du damit zum Angeln gefahren bist.

Kam zwar meines Wissens noch nicht vor, aber das Gesetz gibt das wohl her.

Wenn man kein Jurist ist, wie wohl die meisten hier, sollte man bei solchen Fragen OHNE Kenntnis des zu Grunde liegenden Einzefalles sehr vorsichtig mit Ratschlägen oder Tipps sein.

Denn im Ernstfall landet man eben vor Gericht - bei solchen Dingen im Nrmalfall vorm Amtsgericht. Und dort ist man wie auf hoher See in Gottes Hand.

Vor Amtsgerichten werden wegen der Arbeitsüberlastung solche Dinge auch mal schnell abgeurteilt, nach dem Motto "Zeuge der Anklage war ein "Offizieller", da passt das dann schon"....

Das bedeutet dann in Berufung gehen zu müssen, und auch da nicht zu wissen wies im Ernstfall ausgeht. 

Und es kann durchaus passieren, dass es vielleicht einen ähnlich gelagerten Fall als Referenz gab, bei dem aber vielleicht irgendeine Kleinigkeit anders war als jetzt und deswegen das Gericht zu einem anderen Urteil kam.

Ich würde da jedem raten, einen kompetenten Juristen im jeweiligen Bundesland zu befragen....


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Danke Thomas, endlich eine normale und freudliche Aussage auch wenn ich immernoch nicht weis wie ich mich das nächste mal verhalten soll. Es weis halt keiner wie er in Deutscherland dran ist...

mfg


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Kann auch keiner wissen, da sich das letztlich wie immer bei strittigen Rechtsfragen vor Gericht rausstellen wird.

Ich vermute aber mal, dass fast überall die komplette Kontrolle von Angelgerät (also inkl. ausgelegter Montagen/Köder) vor Gericht bestätigt werden würde... 

Deswegen nochmal:


> Ich würde da jedem raten, einen kompetenten Juristen im jeweiligen Bundesland zu befragen....


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Danke Thomas, endlich eine normale und freudliche Aussage auch wenn ich immernoch nicht weis wie ich mich das nächste mal verhalten soll. Es weis halt keiner wie er in Deutscherland dran ist...
> 
> mfg



Einfach nicht anstellen wie ein Mädchen sondern kurz die Rute reinholen und den Kontrolleur sehen lassen das alles in Ordnung ist. #c

Ich denke mal die meisten von uns wären froh wenn ab und an mal ein paar mehr Kontrollen wären. Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich weder warum Du Dich so über die Kontrolle aufregst noch warum Du hier so abgehst nachdem Du echt mehrfach gute Tips bekommen hast. Auch wenn da nicht explizit steht das der Kontrolleur berechtigt ist Dich Deine Ruten einholen zu lassen denke ich das man die Formulierung "Fanggerät" schon so verstehen  kann. Außer man will es nicht verstehen...


----------



## Udo561 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Einfach nicht anstellen wie ein Mädchen sondern kurz die Rute reinholen und den Kontrolleur sehen lassen das alles in Ordnung ist. #c
> 
> Ich denke mal die meisten von uns wären froh wenn ab und an mal ein paar mehr Kontrollen wären



Hi,
sehe ich auch so #6
Verstehe nicht wie man sich so darüber aufregen kann wenn man seine Montage über Nacht 2 mal einholen muss , was machste denn wenn Nachts zum dritten mal ein Fisch beisst ?

Keine Lust mehr die Montage einzuholen :q

Wir Angler sollte zusammen mit den Fischerreiaufsehern arbeiten damit schwarze Schafe auffliegen und dazu gehört eben auch das vorzeigen der Montagen.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



> Wir Angler sollte zusammen mit den Fischerreiaufsehern arbeiten damit schwarze Schafe auffliegen und dazu gehört eben auch das vorzeigen der Montagen.


So sehe ich das auch.

Aber es gibt da eben solche und solche - bei den Anglern wie bei den Aufsehern.

Ich hab nie Probleme mit einem Aufseher, der mich normal anspricht. 

Aber es gibt ja auch andere. Als Beispiel den unglücklich verheirateten, der zu Hause nix zu sagen hat und bei Kontrollen dann sein unterbemitteltes Selbstbewusstsein durch Gängelei der Angler, die er da am Wasser trifft, aufbauen will..

Da muss es dann nicht schlecht sein, wenn man weiss, ob und in wie weit man sich da wehren/verhalten kann....

Wie man in den Wald ruft......

(was natürlich auch umgekehrt gilt...)


----------



## Udo561 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Hi Thomas,
es ist ja nicht so das er schikaniert worden ist , es waren ja verschiedene Aufseher .
Wenns jetzt ein und der gleiche Aufseher gewesen wäre der ihn aufgefordert hätte seine Montage vorzuzeigen , ok , das grenzt dann schon an Schikane , war so aber nicht der Fall.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Udo561 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Hi,
in Holland dürfen die Jungs noch so einiges mehr als nur die Montage kontrolieren 
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/divers.htm
Gruß Udo


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

@ Udo:
Du weisst aber nicht, was da genbau vorgefallen ist.
Seine Rechte und Pflichten zu kennen, schadet nie..


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Dann wechsel ich meinen platz und fahr paar km weiter an die nächste sperre die auch zu meinem bezahlten Schein gehöhrt. Ich hab kein problem schade nur wie man hier angegangen wird mir ist das nämlich ernst!




Ganz klare Sache.

Wenn Du gegenüber einem Fischereiaufseher so auftrittst, wie hier gegenüber den Boardis die Dir Hilfestellung geben wollen, dann musst Du dich nicht wundern wenn Du ganz besonders gründlich und vielleicht auch öfter kontrolliert wirst. 

Es steht Dir natürlich frei, Dich gegen Kontrollen zu wehren, bekommst dann aber ganz sicher Berührung mit folgendem Passus im Thürunger Fischereigesetz:

(2) Ordnungswidrig handelt, wer 

 sich einer  Kontrolle nach § 48 Abs. 3 entgegenstellt oder entzieht,


Ich kann es jedenfalls keinem Fischereiaufseher verdenken dass er extrem mißtrauisch wird, wenn sich jemand gegen die Kontrolle der Köder wehrt. Der Verdacht, dass da verbotene Köder oder mehr Anbisstellen als erlaubt verwendet werden, ist dann zwingend logisch.

Selbstredend kannst Du später gegen den OWI Bescheid Einspruch einlegen und Deine Meinung ggfs. vor Gericht vertreten. 
Das alles ist ja auch wesentlich angenehmer und einfacher, als mal eben die Ruten einzuholen und dem Kontrolleur einen Blick auf Deine Montage zu gewähren.


----------



## Brasse10 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Einfach nicht anstellen wie ein Mädchen sondern kurz die Rute reinholen und den Kontrolleur sehen lassen das alles in Ordnung ist. #c
> 
> Ich denke mal die meisten von uns wären froh wenn ab und an mal ein paar mehr Kontrollen wären. Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich weder warum Du Dich so über die Kontrolle aufregst noch warum Du hier so abgehst nachdem Du echt mehrfach gute Tips bekommen hast. Auch wenn da nicht explizit steht das der Kontrolleur berechtigt ist Dich Deine Ruten einholen zu lassen denke ich das man die Formulierung "Fanggerät" schon so verstehen  kann. Außer man will es nicht verstehen...




|good:     Da gibt es auch nichts mehr hinzu zufügen!!


----------



## Udo561 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum das ich in einer nacht zweimal kurz hintereinander von zwei verschiedenen kontrolliert wurde und muste zweimal mein zeug rausholen. Eigentlich kein problem aber irgendwann höhrt der Spaß auf!



Hi Thomas ,
da war wohl nichts vorgefallen , er wurde in der Nacht wohl von 2 verschiedenen Aufsehern aufgefordert seine Montage vorzuzeigen , mehr nicht .

Ich bin bestimmt keiner der vor allem kuscht und seinen Mund hält , aber eine Kontrolle sehe ich als sinnvoll an und dabei arbeite ich auch uneingeschränkt mit .

Gruß Udo


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Ich war nicht dabei und weiss daher nicht, in welchem Ton die z. B. gefragt haben.
Du??


----------



## Udo561 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich war nicht dabei und weiss daher nicht, in welchem Ton die z. B. gefragt haben.
> Du??



Hi,
ich glaube wir beide kommen hier nicht weiter 

Gruß Udo


----------



## Colophonius (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Hey
Ist dieser ganze Thread wirklich nach Mitternacht bis jetzt entstanden? Dürft ihr alle nicht schlafen  ;-) .
Ich denke, dass unter Fanggeräte nicht nur die Angelruten, sondern auch die wirklichen "Fang"geräte, also Haken und Köder gehören. 
Als Spinnfischer habe ich das Problem mit dem Köder vorzeigen ja quasi nicht, aber wirklich stören würde mich das nur, wenn ich gerade einen vorsichtigen Biss beim Ansitzen hätte und noch kurz abwarten möchte.

Was mich aber wirklich traurig stimmt ist die Tatsache, dass solche Threads immer wieder auf Osteuropäische Mitbürger abdriften, die dann oft als "das" personifizierte Übel dargestellt werden.
Oder dass Leute wegen ihrer Rechtschreibung attackiert werden, vor allem wenn die eigene auch alles andere als perfekt ist.

Wir sind doch alle hier Angler. Wir haben alle eine Passion. Wir wollen doch alle Fische fangen. Wir wollen doch alle unsere Ruhe am Wasser.

Wieso dann hier streiten?

Viele Grüße
Colo


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



> Hi,
> ich glaube wir beide kommen hier nicht weiter



Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich das zumindest etilweise nachvollziehen kann.

Wir haben so ein paar "Spezialistenaufseher" hier, da kräuselt sich mir alles...

Bei uns gibts ja ein gesetzliches Nachtangelverbot.

Die treffen sich dann zuerst mal zum "Spätschoppen", und gehen dann los, um alle die nicht pünktlich um 1 Uhr nachts (bis dahin ist das Angeln wähjrend der Sommerzeit auf Waller und Aal (aber nur auf die!!) möglich) machen die dann rund mit Anzeigen, Gerät einziehen etc...

Das müsstest Du mal mitkriegen, wie die sich aufführen.. Da denkt man echt an Blockwarte zurück..

Von daher wie gesagt:
Ich finde es gibt eh zu wenig Kontrollen, aber die Kontrolleure sollte man sich (zumindest teilweise) besser aussuchen...


----------



## Lenzibald (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Servus.
Ein ganz klares JA man muß die Montage rausholen wenn es verlangt wird. Zur überprüfung des Fanggerätes gehört auch das der Konti überprüft ob nicht vieleicht 2 oder mehr Haken oder ein Drilling an der Leine sind. 
Und ja es gibt gute und ungute Kontrollore. Aber ich denke mal die guten überwiegen zumindest bei uns.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## chivas (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

lustiger thread... 7 seiten "ja, muß man", "ja, dumme frage", "ja, frag nen anwalt", wobei der te doch "nur" ne juristisch fundierte antwort haben will.

der wichtigeste satz, den ich in meinem studium gelernt habe, hieß "ein blick in das gesetzbuch erleichtert die rechtsfindung".
dass man als angler die für das hobby geltenden normen offensichtlich noch nicht mal gelesen hat, ist aber alles andere als nachvollziehbar...

nuja.

dass der kontrollberechtigte "die fanggeräte" kontrollieren darf, sollte soweit klar sein.

nach meinung unseres anglerprofis q) beschränkt sich das fanggerät auf die angelrute.
nach meinung des gesetzgebers sieht das so aus:

§ 14 ThürFischVO
(3) Die Angelfischerei darf mit höchstens zwei Handangeln ausgeübt  werden. Zum Fang von Köderfischen kann anstelle einer Handangel eine  Senke in der maximalen Größe von 1 m mal 1 m verwendet werden.

du darfst also mit 2 handangeln angeln - mehr darfst du nicht.

wenn du meinst, dass eine handangel nur aus rute (und rolle und schnur bis zum wasser) besteht, dann halte dich daran und laß den rest der montage weg.
dann brauchst du nicht mal nen fischereischein und nen erlaubnisschein, weil du dann nicht angelst xD
kein kontrolleur auf der welt würde dich kontrollieren, sondern eher mitleidig vorbei gehen...

liest du diesen satz allerdings vernünftig, erkennst du ganz schnell, dass eine "handangel" aus all den teilen besteht, die zum fischfang nötig sind. entgegen deiner meinung ist dafür noch nicht mal eine rute notwendig - eine handangel ist auch ein wickelbrettchen mit schnur und HAKEN dran.

damit sollte die frage eigentlich zu deiner (un)zufriedenheit geklärt sein.

selbst ohne wörtliche gesetzliche regelung ergäbe sich die befugnis des fa schon aus sinn und zweck der gesetze, nämlich aus der "überwachung der fischerei". wie sonst soll ein fa kontrollieren, ob man unerlaubte köder oder montagen (hakenanzahl, anbißstellen etc.) benutzt...


was mich allerdings wundert ist, dass dieser thread überhaupt noch offen ist. schließlich werden hier osteuropäer als osteuropäer und russen als russen bezeichnet. das darf man hier nicht! (auch, wenn´s nirgends steht xD)


----------



## williwurm (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

ja das daf der machen der grund ist ob du mit lebende köfis angels mfg willi


----------



## kati48268 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Naja, 2x in einer Nacht kontrolliert zu werden, inkl. einholen der Montagen, ist schon ungewöhnlich ...und verständlicherweise äußerst nervig.
Ich bin selbst Aufseher. Wenn Nachtkontrollen anstehen, stehen wir mit anderen Aufsehern in Kontakt, damit nicht jeder überall hingurken muß.
Wenn in diesem Fall die 1. Kontrolle beiderseitig unauffällig gelaufen wäre, hätte ich als Angler dem 2. Kontrolleur gesagt "ruf doch mal den xy an (der sich hoffentlich namentlich vorgestellt hat!), der war grad schon mal hier und es war alles ok".
Wenn aber die 1. Kontrolle schon für den Aufseher verdächtig war oder der Angler im durch seine Reaktion einfach auf die Eier ging, kann es schon mal vorkommen, dass er den Kollegen anruft "Fahr du da später auch noch mal hin".
Keiner von uns war bei dieser Nummer dabei, wer weiß was da gewesen ist.
Mein Fazit an den Themenstarter: wenn da NIX (und ich meine GAR NIX, also alles ok und beiderseitig nett höflich) bei der 1. Kontrolle war, kannst du ruhig den Fischereirechtsinhaber ansprechen und ihn mal fragen, ob das mit dem 2x Montagen einholen wirklich sein musste...
Rein rechtlich kannst du jedoch nix machen, das ist schon sauber so. Falls da die Stimmung durch deine Reaktion bei der 1. Kontrolle doch etwas angespannt war, empfehle ich dir, die Füsse auch schön still zu halten.
Ansonsten springt mich die "klare Sicht der Dinge", die Thomas (wie immer) eingebracht hat , doch sehr an.


----------



## Andal (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Katis Beitrag trifft es sehr genau und erinnert mich ganz stark an meine beruflichen Erfahrungen als Fernfahrer. Wir werden ja nun wirklich sher intensiv kontrolliert. Da gibt es Kollegen, die sich dabei relativ unverträglich geben und die werden, oh Wunder, deutlich häufiger kontrolliert, als die, die sich eines umgänglichen Tones befleißigen.

Da wäre es analog beim Fischen recht sinnvoll, wenn man einen Kontrollvermerk von der Aufsicht bekäme. So ließe sich das Prozedere bei einer erneuten Überprüfung am gleichen Tag deutlich verkürzbar.

Mein Tipp:

Freundlich sein und jede Kontrolle sofort mit dem Satz, "endlich kontrolliert mal wer!" anfangen. Damit nimmt man viel Wind aus allen Segeln und entschärft die Sache ungemein!

Ist der Kontrolleur von der normalen Sorte, so sieht er das von Haus aus ein und ist es ein "Blockwart", so wird er sich am Bauch gepinselt fühlen und auch einen Gang zurückschalten, weil man ja seine "Wichtigkeit" anerkennt. Kostet nix, tut nicht weh und spart einem sinnlosen Zoff.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Einmal rausholen geht doch schneller als stundenlang diskutieren.


Es gibt im Leben so viele wirklich nervige Angelegenheiten. Da hilft nur ruhig bleiben und Tee trinken.


#h#h#h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Es gibt im Leben so viele wirklich nervige Angelegenheiten. Da hilft nur ...



Angeln gehen, das beruhigt!


----------



## Doc Plato (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Andal schrieb:


> Mein Tipp:
> 
> Freundlich sein und jede Kontrolle sofort mit dem Satz, "endlich kontrolliert mal wer!" anfangen. Damit nimmt man viel Wind aus allen Segeln und entschärft die Sache ungemein!




#6

Genau so und nicht anders! Bevor der Kontrolletti den Mund aufmachen kann, gleich im nächsten Atemzug ne Tasse Kaffee anbieten! |supergri


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Die Kontrollen sind so abgelaufen:
21:45 Fischereiaufsicht ihre Papiere, kein hallo kein guten abend und in was für einen Ton.
Ich, hallo kein problem kleinen mom bitte.
Er, ich hab heut noch mehr zu tun also....
Ich, ja ok hier ist alles.
Er, Ruten ausm wasser aber flott.
Ich ja kein akt mach ich, an meinem Einzelhaken waren jeweils ein Tauwurm war ja auf Aal und alleine.

So alles war in Ordnung und der freundliche Herr ist weiter gezogen.

22:10 Nabend, Fischereiaufsicht Ruten ausm Wasser! Laut und in einem noch schärferen Ton und da soll man alles gut finden?


----------



## Andal (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Jeweils der gleiche Kontrolleur?

Da sie sich ja bestimmt ausgewiesen haben, hast du ja auch die Namen/Dienstnummern notiert?

Kennst du folgenden Spruch: "Was juckt es die deutsche Eiche, wenn eine Wildsau sich an ihr wetzt?"

Jetzt hast du ja genügend Anregungen bekommen, wie du dich beim nächsten Mal verhalten kannst.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Nein es waren zwei unbekannte verschiedene Aufseher und nein ich hab mir nix notiert weil ich dermaßen überrumpelt war.


----------



## micha1581 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

mein letzter post hier 
wenn es wirklich so abgelaufen ist, dann wäre mir wohl auch die Galle hoch gekommen. Aber.....

deine Frage war ob Die das dürfen, und die Antwort lautet ja.

schönen Tag noch


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Die Kontrollen sind so abgelaufen:
> 21:45 Fischereiaufsicht ihre Papiere, kein hallo kein guten abend und in was für einen Ton.
> Ich, hallo kein problem kleinen mom bitte.
> Er, ich hab heut noch mehr zu tun also....
> ...




Solche "Spezialisten" mit Pförtnersyndrom gibt's bei uns auch ein paar und von daher kann ich deinen Zorn durchaus nachvollziehen. Das nächste Mal einfach ruhig bleiben und dir erstmal die Ausweise genau zeigen lassen, dann notierst du dir in aller Ruhe die Namen und Dienstnummern, daß kann  dauern, man muß ja auch erst Zettel und Stift rauskramen, im Schreiben bist du dann auch nicht der Schnellste und so steht der Typ erstmal da und kontrolliert gar nichts. Wenn du nichts zu verbergen hast und dir der Kerl dann pampig kommt, machste dem ruhig und freundlich 'ne klare Ansage, er möge sich eines netten Umgangstons befleißigen sonst gibt das 'ne Dienstaufsichtsbeschwerde bzw. keine Kontrolle!


----------



## gründler (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Ich würde ja hier gern was sagen und helfen,aber laut TE.bin ich ja Doof und kann so nix dazu beitragen.
Manchmal ist es so:Wie es in Wald reinschallt,so schallt es wieder raus nicht nur im Netz auch am See.

Sorry Ralle Thomas...konnte ich mir beim besten willen net verkneifen.

Hilfe hat er ja schon genug bekommen ^^

#h


----------



## Tippmeister (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

So ist das in Deutschland. Gib dem kleinen Mann eine Uniform oder einen Dienstausweis und schon spielen sie "Gott". Kenne das von unseren Sherrifs in der Firma. Wenn die eine Knarre hätten, die würden den Wilden Westen wieder aufleben lassen. Zuerst schießen und dann Fragen.


Leider dürfen sie einen auffordern seine Rute rauszuholen um zu sehn was drann ist.
Denn ihre Rechte kennen sie besser als ihren Anstand

Gruß Thomas


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Alle Verallgemeinerungen sind falsch. 
Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht wo das Problem ist? Zwei verschiedene Aufseher kontrollieren zu verschiedenen Zeiten eine Person und beide Male muss der Kontrollierte die Angeln rausziehen und die Köder vorzeigen. Wo is jetzt das Problem dabei? Ich verstehs wirklich nicht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Es geht um den Ton und die Umgangsformen, die bei einer Kontrolle an den Tag gelegt werden. Nun kann ich da nur für mich sprechen und ich werde in der Regel von sehr umgänglichen Zeitgenossen kontrolliert, aber solche Cowboys habe ich auch schon erleben dürfen und ich für meinen Teil werde beim nächsten Mal in einer solchen Situation die Kontrolle verweigern!


----------



## ernie1973 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Wow - da bin ich mal eine Nacht angeln und dann entsteht so ein Thread!

Dabei war die Antwort leicht:

Ja, Du mußt die Ruten rausholen und auf Verlangen auch die Köder vorzeigen!

Die Kontrollbefugnis ergibt sich umfassend aus jedem jeweiligen Fischereigesetz - so muß er lediglich anführen, er wolle sehen, ob mit lebendem Köfi gefischt wird, oder mit verbotenen Köfis - z.B. Arten, die eine Schonzeit oder ein Mindestmaß haben etc.-*da eine Kontrolle dieser Dinge nicht anders möglich ist, gehört das denklogisch auch zu seinen Befugnissen*.

Punkt!

Das die Kontrollbefugnis auch die Köder umfaßt ist eigentlich selbstverständlich - das Vorzeigen der Köder zu verweigern halte ich für unangemessen.

*ABER:*

Den Ton des Aufsehers halte ich auch für unangemessen und ich hätte entsprechend reagiert, allerdings, ohne mich dabei angreifbar zu machen (Verweigerung der Kontrolle=OWI).
Aber Manieren hätte ich dem beigebracht und seine Personalien hätte ich mir auch geben lassen, um da nochmal "nachzuhaken".
Also hätte ich ihm sehr deutlich gesagt, was ich von seinem Auftreten so halte (das auch haarscharf ohne ihn zu beleidigen), aber die Kontrolle hätte ich ihm trotzdem ermöglicht!

Ernie


----------



## Gardenfly (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Tippmeister schrieb:


> So ist das in Deutschland. Gib dem kleinen Mann eine Uniform oder einen Dienstausweis und schon spielen sie "Gott". Kenne das von unseren Sherrifs in der Firma. Wenn die eine Knarre hätten, die würden den Wilden Westen wieder aufleben lassen. Zuerst schießen und dann Fragen.



Dreh die Sache doch einmal um: kaum bezahlt einer ein Euro für eine Gastkarte, schon meint er ihn gehöre das Gewässer und alle anderen Angler sind seine Angestellten


----------



## chxxstxxxx (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Es geht um den Ton und die Umgangsformen, die bei einer Kontrolle an den Tag gelegt werden. Nun kann ich da nur für mich sprechen und ich werde in der Regel von sehr umgänglichen Zeitgenossen kontrolliert, aber solche Cowboys habe ich auch schon erleben dürfen und ich für meinen Teil werde beim nächsten Mal in einer solchen Situation die Kontrolle verweigern!


Mit welcher Begründung? "Der hat nicht so wie es sich gehört Guten Tag gesagt und war auch nicht freundlich!"? Ton hin oder her, aber die Kontrolle verweigern könnte Probleme nach sich ziehen.


----------



## wasser-ralf (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Hallo FischAndi1980,



> gerade beim Karpfenangeln, wenn die Montagen mühselig mit dem Paddel-Schlauchboot weiter raus gebracht wurden!


 
auch das verstößt gegen die Regeln. Ließ mal im brandenburgischen Landesfischereigesetz. Du darfst Deinen Köder auf Wurfweite ausbringen, auf große Entfernungen rauspaddeln ist nicht erlaubt.

LG


----------



## Andal (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Wenn es wirklich so ein ungehobelter Büffel ist, dann kriegst du den mit ausgesuchter Höflichkeit und dem neuentdeckten Geheimnis der gelassenen Langsamkeit am meisten am Nerv... und wenn er so richtig kocht, dann kriegt er auch noch Kaffee und Schnittchen angeboten. Und wenn er dir auch noch nix am Zeug flicken kann, dann geht der ab, wie weiland der Sputnik... versprochen!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ich für meinen Teil werde beim nächsten Mal in einer solchen Situation die Kontrolle verweigern!



Hört man ähnlich oft wie "den schmeiße ich direkt in den See".

Klar.

Vor wem kann man sich mit solchen Sprüchen denn profilieren? Vor nem 6-jährigen? Meistens sind die Jungs die solche Sprüche reißen aber die, die als erste ihren Schein rausholen und "ja, lieber Herr Kontrolleur" sagen.... #6

Wenn der Kontrolleur nett ist - gut, bin ich es auch.

Ist er nicht nett - bin ich es trotzdem. Bin halt ein höflicher Mensch, und meist fährt man mit einer freundlichen (nicht zu verwechseln mit ar$chkriecherisch!) Grundhaltung ganz gut.


----------



## Fanne (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Hört man ähnlich oft wie "den schmeiße ich direkt in den See".



hier in magdeburg ist ein angel sherriff schon so oft baden gegangen , der führt seine kontrollen nur noch mit handtuch  durch


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



christian36 schrieb:


> Mit welcher Begründung? "Der hat nicht so wie es sich gehört Guten Tag gesagt und war auch nicht freundlich!"? Ton hin oder her, aber die Kontrolle verweigern könnte Probleme nach sich ziehen.





Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Hört man ähnlich oft wie "den schmeiße ich direkt in den See".
> 
> Klar.
> 
> Vor wem kann man sich mit solchen Sprüchen denn profilieren? Vor nem 6-jährigen? Meistens sind die Jungs die solche Sprüche reißen aber die, die als erste ihren Schein rausholen und "ja, lieber Herr Kontrolleur" sagen.... #6



Du begreifst das nicht so ganz, oder? Was hat das bitte mit profilieren zu tun wenn ich mich weigere, aufgrund von unverschämten Auftretens seitens des Kontrolleurs, zu kooperieren??
Selbst schon erlebt, da wird dir aus zehn Metern Entfernung die Marke kurz hingehalten, vorgestellt wird sich erst recht nicht und schon geht der Tanz los von wegen Rute raus, aber zack, zack, während der zweite Typ erstmal deine Tasche inspiziert usw., dann wollte man noch meinen Fischereischein einbehalten weil die Unterschrift angeblich nicht leserlich war und lauter so'n Zirkus!
Bei der nächsten Aktion die so abläuft verweigere ich einfach die Kontrolle. Da fliegt keiner in den See, da wird ganz höflich geblieben und den Sherriffs beschieden, sie mögen doch die Polizei rufen, wenn sie gesteigerten Wert auf Einsicht in meine Papiere wünschen. Und da der Schutzmann ja bei uns eh nichts zu tun und den ganzen Tag nur auf der Wache sitzt, Tee trinkt, Briefmarken einklebt und seinen Diensthund bürstet, freuen die sich natürlich, wenn sie abends mal an den See dürfen. Die ganze Nummer laß' ich dann mit entsprechender Begründung direkt vor Ort protokollieren und dann sehen wir mal weiter...#h


----------



## BigBaer111 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Aber die Kontrolleure können einem schon auf den S... gehn. Da hat man gerade 1e Stunde seine beiden Montagen(reisleinen, mit Boje) prepariert und sorgfältig ausgelegt, da will doch glatt einer meine Köderkontrollieren. Ich fragte ob ich jetzt rausfahren soll un dies alles reinholen, dann sagte er abreissen , egal wie er will die Köder sehn. Dann ist es kein Wunder wenn noch en 2ter kommt un du ihn dann ins Wasser schemisst. Der hats verdient. Meine Meinung


----------



## ToxicToolz (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Na hier treffen sich ja die ganz "Harten Kerle" der Anglerschaft... Verweigern, ins Wasser feuern u.s.w. ... Klasse Jungs, ganz groß die Aussagen... Wegen Leuten wie euch sind die Kontrolleure doch erst so schorf und stumpf  geworden. Darüber solltet Ihr einfach mal nachdenken bevor Ihr euch über ein fehlendes "Guten Abend" Sorgen macht ......


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Danke für die ehrlichen Antworten, ich weiß nun wie ich dran bin und meine nächste kontrolle die so unfreundlich anfängt wird wohl sehr sehr lange dauern. Hab begriffen das sie das dürfen und sorry an alle den ich zu nahe getreten bin!

Aber wie schon viele geschrieben haben, wie es in den Wald reinruft so schallt es zurück. Auch wenn ich hier manchmal etwas schroff rüberkomme bin ich ein Herzensguter Mensch der gerade auch am Wasser versucht mit jedem klar zu kommen.

Also nix für ungut...


----------



## Bernd Demmert (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

hallo Cobra, ein Aufseher darf die Angelpapier einsehen, er darf sich nicht an das Eigentum eines Angelers vergreifen. Dafür ist die Polizei zuständig.


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Hab begriffen das sie das dürfen und sorry an alle den ich zu nahe getreten bin!
> 
> 
> 
> Also nix für ungut...




Find ich jetzt wiederum gut. #6


----------



## gründler (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Na hier treffen sich ja die ganz "Harten Kerle" der Anglerschaft... Verweigern, ins Wasser feuern u.s.w. ... Klasse Jungs, ganz groß die Aussagen... Wegen Leuten wie euch sind die Kontrolleure doch erst so schorf und stumpf geworden. Darüber solltet Ihr einfach mal nachdenken bevor Ihr euch über ein fehlendes "Guten Abend" Sorgen macht ......


 

Frag solche leute mal ob sie solcher Ämter übernehmen wollen,da kommt meist bin doch net krank,aber hier sind sie dann ganz gesund.

Te schonmal ne bessere aussage wie die vor'n paar tagen,ich hoffe Du hast mein Wink verstanden,nicht das Du denkst ich bin gekränkt bin ich net,aber manchmal ist weniger mehr und bringt ein trotzdem ins Ziel.

#h


----------



## Fanne (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Na hier treffen sich ja die ganz "Harten Kerle" der Anglerschaft... Verweigern, ins Wasser feuern u.s.w. ... Klasse Jungs, ganz groß die Aussagen... Wegen Leuten wie euch sind die Kontrolleure doch erst so schorf und stumpf  geworden. Darüber solltet Ihr einfach mal nachdenken bevor Ihr euch über ein fehlendes "Guten Abend" Sorgen macht ......



servus

 ich muss mich aber von so einen Aufseher nicht blöde kommen lassen! und schon garnicht mich drängeln lassen .


kleine geschichte die ich live erlebte .

2 kontrolleure  wollten eine kontrolle der papiere eines  anglers kontrollieren der gerade mitten in einen spektakulären drill war.

die kontrolleure drängten den angler  immer mehr und mehr .
er war aber in einen drill beschäftigt und konnte nicht seine papiere rausholen .

die kontrolleure  fingen an laut zu werden und der angler drehte sich immer  wieder rum und konnte sich nicht konzentrieren . ende vom lied  schnurbruch weil der angler nicht achtsam und konzentriert drillen konnte , alles wegen  ablenkung des einen kontrolleurs !.

in diesem moment nach den schnur bruch flog die angel in den dreck und der kontrolleur ins wasser !!! ohne kontrolle mit lautstarken schimpfen hauten die  aufseher ab !!!


warum muss sowas sein ? darf der angler denn nicht erst zuende drillen und seinen fang versorgen ? 


ähnlich ergang es mir , auch mitten in drill " hinter mir " Fischereiaufsicht Magdeburg , Kontrolle von Papieren . 

Ich sagte  nur ja moment , NACH DEN DRILL oder da in meiner tasche , Blaue Etui , da sind meine Papiere!

sie begutachteten meine Papiere , erfreuten sich dann über meinen fang und zogen weiter .

es gibt immer solche und solche kontrolleure !!!!


also nicht immer alles gleich auf den angler abwälzen der sich in schriftform vllr anders oder falsch ausdrückt.


gruss !!!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



gründler schrieb:


> Frag solche leute mal ob sie solcher Ämter übernehmen wollen,da kommt meist bin doch net krank,aber hier sind sie dann ganz gesund.
> 
> 
> #h




Das Problem ist doch aber, daß viel zu viele "Profilneurotiker" solche Posten besetzen!
Bei den Kontrollen die ich erleben durfte, (was schon einige waren), gibt es seltsamerweise nur schwarz oder weiß, wobei weiß glücklicherweise überwiegt. Entweder du gerätst an völlig korrekte, entspannte Typen, denen Engagement in diesem Bereich aus den allseits bekannten Gründen wichtig ist und die sich deshalb meist ehrenamtlich in ihrer Freizeit mit einem solchen Posten "belasten", oder es schlagen paar "Blockwarte" auf, die aus ebenfalls allseits bekannten Gründen in ihrer Freizeit gerne den wilden Mann geben.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch aber, daß viel zuviele "Profilneurotiker" solche Posten besetzen!
> Bei den Kontrollen die ich erleben durfte, (was schon einige waren), gibt es seltsamerweise nur schwarz oder weiß, wobei weiß glücklicherweise überwiegt. Entweder du gerätst an völlig korrekte, entspannte Typen, denen Engagement in diesem Bereich aus den allseits bekannten Gründen wichtig ist und die sich deshalb meist ehrenamtlich in ihrer Freizeit mit einem solchen Posten "belasten", oder es schlagen paar "Blockwarte" auf, die aus ebenfalls allseits bekannten Gründen in ihrer Freizeit gerne den wilden Mann geben.



Genau richtig! Ich muß nochmal sagen das ich nichts aber auch gar nichts gegen Kontrollen habe! Ich bin auch schon sehr oft überpüft worden und fast immer von fairen Sportskammeraden aber diese beiden voll Pfosten kurz hintereinander haben mich fast zum platzen gebracht. Ich bleib eigentlich auch immer sehr lage ruhig aber bei dem zweiten ging das eben nicht mehr. Bei mir fliegt auch keiner ins Wasser oder sonst was aber verbal konnte ich mich nicht zurückhalten zumal ja wieder alles seine richtigkeit hatte.

mfg


----------



## Drachko (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Traurig traurig des alles hier zu lesen, kommt die Frage auf muss dass sein?
Wir sind doch alle Angler, und ja es gibt bei Kontrolleure auch schwarze Schaafe wie bei den Anglern auch.  So wenn man vernünfitig miteinander umgeht muss das nicht sein. Und wenn man das 2. Mal seine Wallermontage reinholen soll gibt es z.B. auch die Möglichkeit der mobilen Komm. mittels Handy. Aber was schreib ich mehr Verständnis für die Jungs die das Ehrenamtlich machen wäre glaub ich angebracht. Na ja bei uns gibts gott sei dank hier keine Probleme weil jeder jeden kennt

Greetz


----------



## gründler (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Liegt aber dann zum teil am Angler sowie Vorstand Obmann.....,jeder von euch kann Beschwerde einreichen bezw.dem Obmann mitteilen wie seine Aufseher vorgehen,dieser wird dann meist eine Versammlung einberufen müssen da wird dann das verhalten des der Aufseher geklärt.

Die Aufseher die völlig über reagieren kann man ja wohl auch an 2 Händen abzählen,klar gibt es da noch welche der alten Schule immer nen Angelschirm übern Kopp.....aber die meisten sind in ihrem Auftreten ganz normal.

Das hier und da auch überspitzt gehandelt wird ist klar.
Aber wie gesagt dafür gibt es Vorstände Obmänner der Fischereiaufsicht die diesen Aufsehern ihre Art und Weise näher bringen.Und im ernstfall bei wiederhohlungen oder handlungen die sich nicht dürfen nicht zu befugt sind........sogar diesen die Lizenz zu entziehen.

Was das auftreten in Art und Weise des Aufsehers betrifft,sind die meinungen weit gestreut,wenn einem das nicht past kann man auch hier freundliche schritte einleiten und Gespräche führen,meist reicht das schon aus.

Und wenn diese bekannten Aufseher das immer wieder tun,frag ich mich warum dagegen nicht vorgegangen wird,entweder man hat Angst oder man nimmst das ganze doch nicht so ernst und schlimm entgegen wie meist geschildert.

Auch Aufseher haben sich an Regeln zu halten und werden geschult freundlich Sachlich.... aufzutreten,tun sie dieses aber nicht,und das im nicht begründeten fall,kann man dagegen als geschädigter einspruch erheben,und wenn es diese Aufseher in bestimmten regionen gibt und ihr handeln bekannt ist,kann jeder von euch das obrige einleiten,was aber warum auch immer fast nie geschieht.

Im übrigen gewinnt nicht immer der Aufseher,nicht das es heißt diesen wird Automatisch mehr glauben geschenkt  

#h


----------



## Tippmeister (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Zitat von *Sten Hagelvoll* 

 
_Das Problem ist doch aber, daß viel zuviele "Profilneurotiker" solche Posten besetzen!
Bei den Kontrollen die ich erleben durfte, (was schon einige waren), gibt es seltsamerweise nur schwarz oder weiß, wobei weiß glücklicherweise überwiegt. Entweder du gerätst an völlig korrekte, entspannte Typen, denen Engagement in diesem Bereich aus den allseits bekannten Gründen wichtig ist und die sich deshalb meist ehrenamtlich in ihrer Freizeit mit einem solchen Posten "belasten", oder es schlagen paar "Blockwarte" auf, die aus ebenfalls allseits bekannten Gründen in ihrer Freizeit gerne den wilden Mann geben._

_Da hast Du vollkommen recht._
_Es kommt auch auf die Situation an. Bis jetzt hatte ich immer Glück und bekam nur die freundlichen ab. Im umgekehrten falle würden mir aber die passenden Antworten mit Sicherhaeit schon auf der Zunge liegen._

_Gruß Thomas_


----------



## kati48268 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch aber, daß viel zu viele "Profilneurotiker" solche Posten besetzen!



Dem schließe ich mich an! 
Gilt übrigens für seeehr viele ehrenamtliche 'Jobs'.
Das eigentliche Problem oder eben auch die Problemlösung, liegt eine Etage höher, bei denen, die die Posten vergeben und nicht in der Lage oder nicht Willens sind, Vollpfosten auszusortieren, zugegebenermassen vielleicht auch, weil's kein anderer machen will.
Da fühle ich mich in meinem Verein & Aufseherteam aber verdammt wohl. So Vögel, wie hier teilweise beschrieben, würden wir selbst ins Wasser schmeissen und danach die Marke abnehemen.
Glaubt mir jedoch, es turnen auch verdammt viele Ar***geigen am Wasser rum, da macht es auch nicht wirklich Spaß hinzugehen, geschweige denn halbwegs nett zu bleiben.


----------



## strawinski (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

seid froh, das mal paar Aufseher rumlaufen und nachsehen ob Lebende Köfis oder Meeresfische dranhängen..sonst beschwert sich doch jeder das niemand auftaucht.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



strawinski schrieb:


> seid froh, das mal paar Aufseher rumlaufen und nachsehen ob Lebende Köfis oder Meeresfische dranhängen..sonst beschwert sich doch jeder das niemand auftaucht.




Stimmt, das ist auch immer meine größte Sorge, es könnte jemand mit Meeresfischen bzw. lebenden Köfis angeln. Die ganzen Schwarzfischer und Schonzeitmißachter, die aber aus welchen Gründen auch immer seltenst bis überhaupt nicht kontrolliert werden, fallen da kaum in's Gewicht!


----------



## Andal (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Stimmt, das ist auch immer meine größte Sorge, es könnte jemand mit Meeresfischen bzw. lebenden Köfis angeln. Die ganzen Schwarzfischer und Schonzeitmißachter, die aber aus welchen Gründen auch immer seltenst bis überhaupt nicht kontrolliert werden, fallen da kaum in's Gewicht!



Gibt es eigentlich irgendwas, woran du nichts auszusetzen hast?


----------



## Blauzahn (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Ich lese hier immer, dass ein Ehrenamt bzw. dessen Ausübender ein "Möchtegern" oder ein "Profilneurotiker" ist...
Wie wäre es denn, wenn die ach so große und heere Schar der Allwissenden einfach mal seinen eigenen A.sch hochbekommt und selbst mitwirkt, diese vermeintlichen Defizite auszubügeln?
Liegt es vllt. daran, dass man die anderen mal machen läßt um sich dann über dessen Wirken lustig zu machen?
Mensch, es ist einfach nur noch traurig was man hier Tag ein Tag aus zu lesen bekommt.
Da opfern Leute ihre "Freizeit" in der sie Angeln könnten, mit ihrer Familie einen Ausflug machen, 
oder einfach nur im "Anglerboard stöbern"  |kopfkrat

....nee,
sie fahren am Wochenende zu Lehrgängen,
gehen kontrollieren (freundlich und immer mit korrekter Ansprache),
geben Vorbereitungslehrgänge für die Fischereischeinprüfung,
führen Jugendliche an die Angelei heran,
planen Fischbesatz und wirken aktiv an dessen Durchführung mit....
und das nur um des Geltungsbedürfnisses willen?

Hallo ?!
Angeln ist mehr als Marke abholen, 
Fisch abziehen (mindestens soviel wie der Gegenwert der Marke) 
und über die Misstände zu lästern.

 Abendgruß,
René

PS:
Ich muß mich kurz fassen,
da mich meine Frau schlägt, wenn ich so lang am Rechner sitze...
aber als Ausgleich  kann  ich ja dann morgen  einen Anzeigen, dessen Gesicht mir nicht gefällt :q:q |wavey:

Blubb !


----------



## Ullov Löns (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Topposting Rene.

Bei allem was hier von ins Wasser geworfenen Kontrolleuren so geschrieben wird, sollte man bedenken, das hier jeder schreiben kann was er will und Webspace extrem geduldig ist.

Übrigens "Dirty Harry" ist 80 und auch ruhiger geworden.


----------



## bike44rot (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer, dass ein Ehrenamt bzw. dessen Ausübender ein "Möchtegern" oder ein "Profilneurotiker" ist...
> Wie wäre es denn, wenn die ach so große und heere Schar der Allwissenden einfach mal seinen eigenen A.sch hochbekommt und selbst mitwirkt, diese vermeintlichen Defizite auszubügeln?



*Danke für den super Beitrag!!! #6
*
 Besser kann man darauf nicht antworten.


 Grüße  
 Thomas


----------



## Rosi (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Es wäre garnicht verkehrt, wenn die Ostsee auch ein Vereinsgewässer wäre. Dann gäbe es bestimmt auch aktive Fischereiaufseher. 
So macht halt Jeder wie er denkt und wer sich an bestehende Gesetze hält ist selber schuld.:g

Ja, Kontrollen sind unangenehm wenn man seine Angelei unterbrechen muß. Doch es ist genau so blöde, wenn man zusehen muß wie im Fischschonbezirk gefischt wird usw. Ich will das nicht alles aufzählen. Wenn man die Angler darauf anspricht, reagieren die Meisten einsichtig.


----------



## ToxicToolz (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Note 1******** für "dieses Posting".   #6


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Nabend,
ich muß euch schon wieder mit einer Frage nerven die sich auch auf kontrollen bezieht.
War heute am wasser (bin erst gekommen) diesmal aber nicht überprüft worden. Gegen nachmittag kamen zwei Sportsfreunde die ich nicht kenne und wir kamen ins gespräch.
Es ging halt auch um Aufseher unter anderen und da wurde mir gesagt wenn ich am Wasser schlafe und werde kontrolliert würde mir der Erlaubnissschein für minimum vier wochen entzogen egal ob ich elektronische Bissanzeiger habe oder nicht auch wenn ich direkt neben meinen Ruten auf der Karpfenliege penn. (ich meine natürlich ausschließlich nachtangeln)
Ist sowas möglich?


----------



## kati48268 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer, dass ein Ehrenamt bzw. dessen Ausübender ein "Möchtegern" oder ein "Profilneurotiker" ist...



Ich habe mich Stens Posting angeschlossen, dass es "zu viele" Profilneurotiker darunter gibt, auch in anderen Ehrenamtbereichen, und dazu stehe ich!
Habe net gesagt, dass ich alle dafür halte.

Ich maße mir an, dazu eine Meinung haben zu können, da ich
a)ja selbst einer der ehrenamtlichen Aufseher bin (ohne dies aus Neurosegrund zu tun)
b)in meiner beruflichen Tätigkeit (als Profi in meinem Bereich) mit vielen Ehrenamtlern (halt meist Nicht-Profis) zu tun habe ...und da sträuben sich mir oft die Haare. Nicht nur, weil ich mitbekomme _was_ die so verzapfen, sondern auch _aus welchen Gründen sie dies überhaupt tun_; Letzteres eben nicht unbedingt wegen der Sache selbst, sondern um die Beachtung zu finden, die sie im normalen Leben nicht bekommen. _

Nein_, diese Kritik gilt ausdrücklich nicht für alle und jeden und auch nicht für die Mehrheit der Ehrenamtler. 
Kann mich ansonsten deinen Statements durchaus anschließen, Blauzahn.
Trotzdem ist es wohl gelegentlich so, dass eine Marke, eine Uniform, ein Hausmeisterkittel,... gerade Menschen mit mangelndem Selbstbewußtsein oder anderen Persönlichkeitsdefiziten anspricht.

So, ihr dürft nun draufhauen, Feuer frei, werde mich aber nicht weiter dazu äußern.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer, dass ein Ehrenamt bzw. dessen Ausübender ein "Möchtegern" oder ein "Profilneurotiker" ist...
> Dann hast du wahrscheinlich einige Stellen nicht mitbekommen bzw. ignoriert, da sie nicht so ganz zu deiner, zugegebenermaßen ziemlich griffigen, Argumentation passten
> 
> Siehe unten!
> ...





Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> !
> wobei weiß glücklicherweise überwiegt. Entweder du gerätst an völlig korrekte, entspannte Typen, denen Engagement in diesem Bereich aus den allseits bekannten Gründen wichtig ist und die sich deshalb meist ehrenamtlich in ihrer Freizeit mit einem solchen Posten "belasten",



Ich wünsche angenehme Nachtruhe!

edit: und Kati war etwas schneller|wavey:


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

@kati
kannst du mir dazu etwas sagen?


----------



## kati48268 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Anglerprofi05 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> ich muß euch schon wieder mit einer Frage nerven die sich auch auf kontrollen bezieht.
> War heute am wasser (bin erst gekommen) diesmal aber nicht überprüft worden. Gegen nachmittag kamen zwei Sportsfreunde die ich nicht kenne und wir kamen ins gespräch.
> Es ging halt auch um Aufseher unter anderen und da wurde mir gesagt wenn ich am Wasser schlafe und werde kontrolliert würde mir der Erlaubnissschein für minimum vier wochen entzogen egal ob ich elektronische Bissanzeiger habe oder nicht auch wenn ich direkt neben meinen Ruten auf der Karpfenliege penn. (ich meine natürlich ausschließlich nachtangeln)
> Ist sowas möglich?



Denke nicht, es gibt halt auch viele Anti-Aufseher-Gerüchte. Man muss auch nicht jeden Bullshit glauben, der so erzählt wird.
Es sollte in der Gewässerordnung der Tümpel, die du da befischt, irgendetwas drinstehen, wie oft du tagsüber oder nachts die Ruten zu kontrollieren hast; dass heißt nicht etwa rausholen, sondern gucken, ob etwas gebissen hat. 
Soviel zum förmlichen Teil, in der Praxis interessiert es doch eigentlich niemanden, ob du pennst oder nicht.
Sollte da doch etwas dran sein, bin ich nur froh, dass ich in einer scheinbar normalen, bodenständigen Gegend lebe & fische.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Denke nicht, es gibt halt auch viele Anti-Aufseher-Gerüchte. Man muss auch nicht jeden Bullshit glauben, der so erzählt wird.
> Es sollte in der Gewässerordnung der Tümpel, die du da befischt, irgendetwas drinstehen, wie oft du tagsüber oder nachts die Ruten zu kontrollieren hast; dass heißt nicht etwa rausholen, sondern gucken, ob etwas gebissen hat.
> Soviel zum förmlichen Teil, in der Praxis interessiert es doch eigentlich niemanden, ob du pennst oder nicht.
> Sollte da doch etwas dran sein, bin ich nur froh, dass ich in einer scheinbar normalen, bodenständigen Gegend lebe & fische.



Einer der beiden war betroffen und hatten seine karte vier wochen los. deswegen bin ich etwas verunsichert.


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Ach ja, in der Jahreskarte steht das die Ruten nicht unbeaufsichtigt sein dürfen. Sind sie meiner Meinung nach aber nicht wenn ich penne und hab elektronische helferlein...


----------



## gründler (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Zu Rene's Posting:#6

Weil die meisten kein Bock drauf haben,da kommt oft der Satz wenn man fragt warum machst Du net Aufseher.....bin doch net verrückt bei all diesen ....am Wasser,da geh ich lieber selber peitschen und hab kein Ärger mit Anzeigen schreiben Polizei Gericht Vorstände aussagen...weil halt mit Arbeit verbunden gibt ja auch meistens nix,also lohnt es sich net diesen Posten auszuüben,aber meckern das könne se fast alle.





Ruten im Wasser und pennen,es heißt die Ruten müssen beaufsichtigt sein,in wie fern da jeder was nun auslegt ist wieder so ne sache die von A locker gesehen wird und von B nicht erlaubt.

Nachfragen beim Vorstand Aufseher.....die müssen es ja wissen,jedes Land Verein.... kocht seine Suppe (leider).

|wavey:


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



gründler schrieb:


> Nachfragen beim Vorstand Aufseher.....die müssen es ja wissen,jedes Land Verein.... kocht seine Suppe (leider).
> 
> |wavey:



Kann da nur den VDSF fragen und ich glaube die Antwort spare ich mir lieber...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Andal schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendwas, woran du nichts auszusetzen hast?



Och Andal, ob du es nun glaubst oder nicht, aber da fallen mir auf Anhieb 'ne ganze Menge durchaus angenehmer Dinge ein!

Allerdings gehört dein wenig konstruktiver post nicht dazu!


----------



## gründler (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Was ist das fürn nen Gewässer Landesg.Vereinsg.???

Auch für Landesgewässer gibt es zuständige leute wie Gewässerwart usw.und die sitzen meist nicht da ganz oben sondern haben Niederlassungen.

|wavey:


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Die Saalekaskade, gepachtet vom VDSF soviel ich weis. Bis vor zwei Jahren war sie privat vom Herrn Posselt gepachtet und seit dem er die Pacht nicht mehr hat ist an entspanntes Angeln nicht mehr zu denken.:r


----------



## gründler (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Ja aber wie gesagt da muss es ja Leute vor Ort geben die da was zu melden haben,das sind zwar VDSF Mitglieder Pächter Vereine..... aber das hat ja nix mit dem eigentlichen Bundes VDSF zu tun.

Sprich es muss ja Ansprechpartner geben Landesverband Pächter.....,und es muss dafür ja Handfeste regelungen geben,erzählen kann man viel wie schon gesagt wurde.

Also must Du dir nen Ansprechpartner vor Ort suchen der für dein Bereich zuständig ist,oder es gibt nen Text Vorschrift... wo das Schlafen beim Angeln als ausdrücklich Verboten steht.

 Ernie würde jetzt sagen,vor Gericht ist beaufsichtigen ein weit gedehnter begriff ^^ 

|wavey:


----------



## Fr33 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Wenn du Infos suchst, die genau an die Gewässer wie die Bleiloch, Hohenwarte, Burghammer etc. gerichtet sind, schreib mal per PN unsere Jana aka. "Honeybee" an.

Soweit ich weiss hat/hatte die dort sogar einen Angelshop und ist auch irgendwie mit der Posselt und neuen Pächter Historie vertraut.

LG
Sascha


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Da hast du recht! Hätt ich auch selber drauf kommen können!#q#q
Wird sofort erledigt. Danke


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Jedem sollte bekannt sein, das keine seiner Ruten ohne Aufsicht beködert im Wasser sein darf. Und schlafende Angler können Ihre Ruten nicht beaufsichtigen. Und nen E-Bissanzeiger ist keine Garantie dafür das Du alles mitbekommst.

Kannst ja mal die Suchfunktion des Boardes nutzen, und nachlesen wie oft manche Carphunter früh aus Ihrem Zelt gekrochen sind, und erschreckend sehen mussten das man Ihnen dat ganze Tackel vor der Nase weggeklaut hat. Und da hat och nich ein einziger Bissanzeiger och nur den kleinsten Laut von sich gegeben.... Also mit der Ansage "Ick hab nen E-Bissanzeiger, und darf schlafen" wirste nich weit kommen denke ich..


----------



## baltic_sea_hc (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Ich wurde heute das erste Mal an meinem Hausgewässer kontrolliert. Lief absolut korrekt ab. 

Polizist fuhr mit Auto vor, Tür auf: 

"Moin, WAPO, keine Angst ist nur ne Kontrolle!" :q

Hab ihn darauf hingewiesen, dass meine Tasche ne Ecke weit weg steht. Er ist mir dann mit seinem Auto im Schritttempo gefolgt und wir haben uns ein wenig übers Gewässer und das hervorragende Wetter unterhalten. Danach folgte der prüfende Blick in die Papiere, alles in Ordnung, Danke Schön. Ruten musste ich nicht einholen 

Dann noch das obligatorische Petri Heil und weg war er. Ich wurde in meinem Leben noch nicht allzu oft kontrolliert, aber schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich wirklich noch nie gemacht.


----------



## chivas (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Jedem sollte bekannt sein, das keine seiner Ruten ohne Aufsicht beködert im Wasser sein darf. Und schlafende Angler können Ihre Ruten nicht beaufsichtigen. Und nen E-Bissanzeiger ist keine Garantie dafür das Du alles mitbekommst.



hast du noch nie am wasser gepennt?

im übrigen dienen die entsprechenden vorschriften selbstverständlich nicht dem schutz des anglers und seinem eigentum, sondern natürlich eher dem waidgerechten umgang mit den fischen 

pauschal wird man die frage auch nicht beantworten können - jemand, der direkt neben seiner rute schläft, kann diese sicherlich besser beaufsichtigen als jemand, der putz und munter in 100m entfernung mit nem angelkollegen ein schwätzchen hält.
in sachsen ist z.b. geregelt, dass zelte erlaubt sind, wenn diese nicht ausschließlich der übernachtung dienen. nicht ausschließlich, aber eben doch auch... (wobei man sich jetzt wieder darüber streiten kann, ob "übernachten" auch "schlafen" per se einschließt... xD)


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Also ich penne regelmäßig über meiner Rute ein!


----------



## chivas (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

hm... ich schlafe regelmäßig auf dem rücken und damit eher unter... egal. :q


----------



## Tippmeister (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Hallo,
es sind doch bestimmt jedem schon einmal die Augen kurz zugefallen. Aber solange man nicht beim aufwachen vom Hocker fällt ist es Ok.


----------



## wusel345 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Also ich penne regelmäßig über meiner Rute ein!


 
Macht das nicht Aua, wenn die Angelrolle in deinen Bauch drückt?  |kopfkrat:q


----------



## ELBkaida (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Zitat von Wusel345:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Sten Hagelvoll*
> 
> 
> ...


Ich bezweifel stark d. sich der Sten an seine Rute ne Rolle montiert hat.... Dürfte sich je nach Einsatzgebiet wohl eher um ne "Kopfrute" handeln, die bei Bedarf auch komplett versenkt werden kann.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*

Also mal ehrlich, Leute, wenn ich meine Bojenmontage nachts im finstern 200m einkurbeln müßte, nur weil der Aufseher einen perfekten Herzstich sehen will, dann wäre ich auch angefressen...
Aber glücklicherweise kann man mit den meisten Aufsehern reden, wie schon oft gesagt, der Ton macht die Musik.


----------



## wusel345 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Holen sie ihre Angel raus!*



ELBkaida schrieb:


> Zitat von Wusel345:
> Ich bezweifel stark d. sich der Sten an seine Rute ne Rolle montiert hat.... Dürfte sich je nach Einsatzgebiet wohl eher um ne "Kopfrute" handeln, die bei Bedarf auch komplett versenkt werden kann.


 
Hihihi, der Sten ist eine SIE


----------

